# Going to meet people this semester!



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Setting some social goals for myself.

- I'm gonna try to meet more people in the sci-fi club this semester
- I'm gonna try to become closer friends with the people I've already met in the club

- I'm gonna try to meet at least 1 person in each of my classes. (so that adds up to 5 people since I'm taking 5 classes) 
- If needed, and my plans aren't working out, I'm going to speak to peer counseling about meeting other freshman or other students in general. 
- I'm going to take advantage of at least 1 of the activities they have going on that are on campus this semster.

If I can at least make a serious attempt at all of these things, I can't see myself _not_ making great improvement over this semester.

I feel like I'm doing track again like in high school and I'm at the starting line waiting for the gun to go off. I'm just waiting for monday to start so I can get this semester going in a positive direction :yes


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was successful in making a couple of friends last semester and now I'm trying to build on that this semester. 

Judging by how friendly you are in the posts I have seen from you, I think you shouldn't have much trouble attaining most if not all of your goals this semester.

Good luck!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm looking to do the same. I start my new school tomorrow.


----------

